
FiveThirtyEight: Hurricane Ensemble Forecasting - julienchastang
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/hurricane-hermine-doesnt-exist-yet-but-experts-are-starting-to-worry/
======
julienchastang
The hurricane analysis and visualization the article refers to is from the
National Center for Atmospheric Research (NCAR):
[http://www.ral.ucar.edu/hurricanes/realtime/current/](http://www.ral.ucar.edu/hurricanes/realtime/current/)

